# EU7000i misunderstanding



## dangerdave (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi all,

Thank you in advance. First time poster.

Could I get an opinion on this below please? I have a 50 amp RV application and I'm trying to understand exactly how much an EU7000i can do for me. 

The Honda EU7000i generator is 5500 watts rated. It has 2 x 30 amp receptacles. 

You can shunt all the power over to one of the 30 amp receptacles with the 120/240 switch "subject to the limitations of the receptacle"

Am I correct in understanding that even if you have 5500 watts available at the 30 amp receptacle, you are actually limited by the 30 amp circuit to 3600 watts?

120V x 30 amps = 3600 watts (theoretically I know)

Or does the generator know to let that be a bigger circuit when you need it to be?

Otherwise what's the use of having 5500 watts available if you get choked off at 3600?

Thank you!


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 15, 2017)

I should also add that I think running 2 EU3000i in parallel has the same issue?

You are still limited by the fact that each receptacle on each generator is a 30 amp circuit. So even if that makes (2 x 2800) watts available at either receptacle you can only pull 3600 because it's a 30 amp circuit.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 15, 2017)

This post can be deleted, thank you! issue resolved.


----------

